# good flyers



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello

I was just wondering what show breeds of pigeons are good flyers? maybe not as fast as racing but still able to fly like normal birds? which ones are extremly poor flyers? i knwo faintails are one of them.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Performance Breeds*

Hello Cateyes,

Far as I know, all the performance breeds have also been "Show Birds". If you want to see something as far as a flying breed. Check out the Tipplers. I got a few this year for fun, and boy...can they fly. They can fly circles around my racing pigeons !!!  You let them out in the morning, and they go wayyyyyy up into the sky, and fly around up there ALL DAY !!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Most all breeds even fantails can fly ok. The fantail just has to readapt to flying. And it will be ruined for showing if flown much. As it develops a funnel tail and that hurts it in show. And most breeds can home to some degree. I would say the giant runt would be the least to be able to fly except low to the ground and a short distance.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Shows That Fly*

Hi, I have enjoyed Brimingham Rollers and West of England tumblers. You get a liitle show in the air and they come back. There are many birds that can show and fly. It is great to ask questions.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm with SmithFamilyLoft; tipplers (we used to pronounce "tiplets") are excellent flyers. I knew a fella who had about 60 booties (white tiplets) and whenever he flew them, they'd soar all the way up into the "pin" (we'd call the farthest part of the sky the "pin" because your pigeons would be so high up that they'd look as tiny as a pinhead from the rooftop). Grizzlies are another type of tiplet; they are big and strong and can be troublesome even for a homer in a short distance race.Then, we had some blue bars, gold bars, and some others which I can't think of right now.

When I was young, my friend Michael had a stock of tiplets and flights, about 75 birds. They were very smart pigeons, almost impossible for another pigeon flyer to drop (catch). Frequently, Michael's stock would roll 1/2 mile from his coop and get hooked along the way by other pigeon flyer's stocks. However, every time the stock rolled, it always returned home safely, not missing a single member. That is, until one day Michael listened to some neighborhood genius who told him not to feed the pigeons before flying them. Well, Michael sent up his birds, hungry, and they flew over another pigeon flyer's roof about a block from their own coop. Well, the other pigeon flyer, a man called Nick, sent up his birds and hooked Michael's stock. It was a disaster; Nick went on to drop 23 of Michael's invincible birds. Fortunately, my friend had quarter-catch with Nick, and I went with Michael up to Nick's roof to retrieve the pigeons. It cost Michael $5.75 to get his pigeons back (a lot of money back then, lol). Michael never flew his birds hungry again.

Art of Flying Tipplers 

This is very time consuming laborious and hard working excersise, especially in our hot weather when temperature is above hundred in the month of May and June. This is my experience that the weight of the pigeon is very important when flying and over weight pigeon could not fly longer times. I think barley is best to be given to the flying birds although many fanciers give them millet. Three months before the competitions all the flying and wings of the tail are plucked. During this time the pigeon should be served with protein rich diet (pulses, soybean, calcium and dry milk) other wise the wings could be weak. The pigeon when flown should be hungry. If the pigeon are flown early in the morning around 6.00 Am. the last food should be given a day before at about 4.00 p.m. but water should be given two hours before flying. Many teachers (competitions are normally done under the supervision of Ustad (teacher) gives tablet of almonds for energy. In our competition local prescriptions (given to the flying birds to enhance their time in flight ) are numerous and many, all are given by teachers. The role of teacher is very important; he is the most respected and honorable person in pigeon competitions.

http://pigeons.coolfreepage.com/article1.htm


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Yo Pauly,

Nice to see you back and posting...thanks for the informative link.

Linda


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Yo Pauly !*

Yep,

If I ain't careful, I could "turn" into a Tippler man. I even went as far as crossing a Tippler onto a grand daughter of the "President" !! Wow can they fly !! Going to enter them in some races, just for fun.....that is, if I can ever get them back into the loft !!! I leave them out in the morning, and they are still flying when I come home at night !!!


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, Lin and Warren. 

Pigeons bring back so many fond memories. Nothing could compare ('cept maybe a stickball game and mom's cooking) with that feeling attained by going up to the roof on a warm Saturday morning and letting the pigeons out for their first fly. I still get goosebumps thinking about those days. Then, when the stock circled your rooftop and you gazed up at them, Oh boy, that sight would make anybody feel almost as free as the birds themselves were. For me, watching pigeons circle the roof was a moment of sheer excitement. Excitement that is probably on the same level, though not of historical importance, as the excitement that Francis Scott Key must have felt when he saw the Star-Spangled Banner still waving over Fort McHenry (Well, I might be stretching it a bit here). Nevertheless, to me, watching pigeons in the sky exemplifies _real _ freedom. The sight of them flying so gracefully and peacefully over the neighborhood on a Saturday morning meant that all was well in the world today.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi Yo Pauly, 

What fond recollections you have shared There is something very special and awe inspiring about seeing a kitt of pigeons circling overhead. I don't have racing homers or flying birds myself, but I have seen this many times before. I have a neighbour who has racing pigeons. In the early mornings he lets them out to fly and if I'm driving by I will stop my car in the middle of the street at the intersection each time to gaze in wonderment and excitement to watch them do their "circuit" of the vacinity


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Now would you have to keep the Fantails in the coop all thier life if you wanted to show them?
Taylor


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The more a fantail flies the more the tail will funnel. And that will not help in the show room. Do you raise indians or reg, american fantails. Now your birds that are not show worthy you could let them go around the house. As being they can not be used for show. It will not make any difference on them on free flight.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh ok. I didn't know any of this. I thought that as soon as I get my show birds and they know that this is their home, I was going to let them fly. So thanks for telling me that.
Taylor


----------

